# Digital Odometer



## BlueGermanMK2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello,

i got some questions for since iam a MK2 GTI guy i would like to learn something more about Audi.

I found this Digital Odometer or Digifiz in an 87 Coupe GT and wanted to know what is it worth and what cars can it be mounted?


























I got a VW Digifiz in my 87 GTI G60


----------



## BlueGermanMK2 (Jul 7, 2008)

any infos? schematics


----------

